# BT Build v3.0 (2.0 Stroker PTE-5857 Content Inside)



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Albert Einstein said:


> Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


First thread, deleted by mods. Lets see. Blew hole between two cylinders. Snapped a shift rod in half. Ultimately sent a valve through a piston :banghead:. 410 fwhp- gasoline.

Second thread: fresh block, fully built AEB head, same turbo kit. It always blew blue smoke like a bastard- later found to be turbo seals. Ended up spinning the car at 100+ on a twisty back road. I lived. Car did not. :banghead:. 570awhp - E85 


Third thread: I bought a blue TT shell from AJ in North Carolina. Decided to install a K04 on the car as I was a little afraid of speed at this point. Yeah. K04's are boring.



Currently: Building a 2.0L stroker, goal is to break 600awhp and 550 ft/lbs torque and not blow it up, crash it or otherwise burn money


Yesterday we yanked the old motor. Low mileage small port head with IE rods in the block.



















Trans and pile of BS that makes up the rest of the car will reside in the corner for a few weeks:











Old motors new home in a bridgestone tire. Maybe this will find it's way into a Corrado 










Stripped down a block a few weeks ago. It is shrink wrapped in my garage along with my built AEB head, ready to go to the machine shop.









Toys to go to machine shop:

CP 83mm 9.5:1 pistons
CP .180 wall tool steel wrist pins
IE 20mm Rods
FSI crank
IE press fit crank gear
IE manual timing belt kit
Lots of gaskets and BS
ARP Mains
ARP head studs
































































This will all be off to Evolution Racing motors in Farmingdale, NY. I'm going to have them handle assembly and they are going to do a balance of the complete rotating assembly as well.



Turbo completely rebuild by Precision with their new "gapless seals" and smaller oil reducer fitting (IIRC .035)











Solid metal dogbone mount replacement & subframe/control arm brace I picked up off Noah:











Walbro in-tank fuel pump that should out-flow my last Fuelab pump without a surge tank this time around:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've been real busy on my money pits lately too. Jealous on that solid mount setup.:beer:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I support this message


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*The definition of insanity*

#hairdresserdeathtrap


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> #hairdresserdeathtrap


:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*The definition of insanity*



PLAYED TT said:


> #hairdresserdeathtrap


Without a doubt with Doug behind the wheel


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*The definition of insanity*

I'm getting stickers made with that. Also ones for myself that say "I survived the Black Plague". Black plague meaning the stance scene


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*The definition of insanity*

Need a #hairdresserdeathtrap sticker for my helmet for sure!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*The definition of insanity*



DeckManDubs said:


> Need a #hairdresserdeathtrap sticker for my helmet for sure!


:laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

At this pace, my mk1 TT will become very rare soon! 

i'll get me a #endangeredspecies sticker then :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Almost picked up the solid dogbone brace, interested to see how it performs...where again did you get that DeckMan?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Almost picked up the solid dogbone brace, interested to see how it performs...where again did you get that DeckMan?


42DD :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*The definition of insanity*



l88m22vette said:


> Almost picked up the solid dogbone brace, interested to see how it performs...where again did you get that DeckMan?


When I saw it I really liked the idea. However it would never work on a low tt


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I was actually really close to buying it, my biggest fear was the load it would place on the trans housing during daily-driving and Chicago's bad roads, but if its a winner I still might spring for one :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally, progress and set backs...


Clutch was done by Falcon Clutch in Deer Park, NY. It was a stage 2 Southbend "race" setup. Now the disk is cerametallic and the pressure plate clamping force has been increased.

Their service was great and provided quick turn around in roughly a weeks time. Marc took the time to explain everything above and beyond about clutches and all different types of material and options. It was a real educational experience. Max & Joe (RabitGTguy) are both running an identical disc with slightly different PP / FW setups. If this can hold their power range and mine on top of that I'd be impressed! The cost was under $300, IMO this is a deal for an 02M clutch in this performance range. Note that I did provide the base hardware, but Marc can modify your worn out stock disc / PP and you would just have to buy a new solid mass flywheel.








[/url]image by doooglasss, on Flickr


Short block went to the machine shop. Got decked, bored / honed & hot tanked. Crank was mic'd and polished. I did the assembly on my own, nervous, but took great care to make sure everything was clean.



After machine shop:











And a little primer & paint:











Crank polished:




Old desk, turned workbench #1:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oQTcqF]


Oil squirters installed:




Calico coated main bearings in & ARP studs threaded:




Piston, rings and rod assembly:






Snap-on wrench I borrowed from my job to check torque:




Mains and rods all assembled:






Oil pump and tray on:






Fully assembled bottom end:









Current set back.... Plan was to get the motor, trans, turbo kit installed in the car this weekend. I went to drill my exhaust manifold for an EGT bung and found that around an entire runner and half of the collector merge were cracked straight through. Maybe this is why I saw more lag than normal from the setup last time I dyno'd it. The welders at my job are currently trying to fix it so I can have it this weekend.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks good man, what injectors u running on e85?


----------



## burk_art (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome, Doug, nice work! Was that an FFE exhaust mani?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> Looks good man, what injectors u running on e85?


Planning on ordering the USRT 1600's this weekend




burk_art said:


> Awesome, Doug, nice work! Was that an FFE exhaust mani?



Yeah FFE top mount manifold. I think Ed warranties his work. This manifold has been through some good abuse over the last few years.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

looking good Doug! I spot feet.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Awesome, do work!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Fully assembled and dropped into the car. Small things left to be done and a Summit order.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Definition of Awesome. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice progress. You can drive it soon!


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

Solid metal dogbone mount replacement & subframe/control arm brace I picked up off Noah:













More info on this peice?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

stevemannn said:


> Solid metal dogbone mount replacement & subframe/control arm brace I picked up off Noah:
> 
> 
> More info on this peice?


It's actually for sale here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7027347

It's a one off custom piece from 42DD


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The Walbro pump is not going to work on our cars without a lot of custom work. It appears that the stock fuel pump provides a pulling effect from the drivers side of the saddle tank. I did not feel like pulling the drivers seat and all my car audio equipment out to figure out what was in the drivers side of the tank and the pump mounting would require a lot of custom work so I abandoned it. I did have a brand new stock fuel pump sitting around so I swapped that into the tank.

Toys in this episode:

New Fuelab 41402. It is a 530 LPH fuel pump 
New USRT 1200cc Genesis 2 injectors came in the mail
New NGK 2886 spark plugs installed (Irridium, 2 ranges colder than stock)
New AN fittings and hose to replace my vacuum and fuel lines under the hood. Ditched all the NPT brass home depot items with the exception of the coolant resivour- that will be next.

Last year I ran the same Fuelab pump but had it outside the crash zone essentially right behind the front bumper. I bought some basic strapping from home depot and made some mounting bars. Debating building a custom catch can to mount to them too.

If all goes well tomorrow should be: Fuel pump relay install, a few vacuum lines, turbo inlet, coolant lines, key turn


Stock fuel pump housing, provided just to explain my story:










USRT 1200's:










Custom surge tank, coolant res and you can see the top of the PS res if you look in front of the TB.










New fuel pump mount, now inside the crash zone:










Another angle, with the vacuum plate:











Overall current bay, the red DV hose will be swapped for black!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Liking the progress Doug!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice progress! This has been my most anticipated build. :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Matt & Noah!

She runs and drives. Lots to still complete but this weekend was some major progress.

Installed side view mirrors
Installed new wheels / tires
Wrapped another fender, 2x bumpers and just need to do the quarter panel, rear wing & a skirt now
Finished all the little BS under the hood
Installed my PLX touch screen gauge which is pretty nifty but has a smaller screen than I thought. I bought modules for EGT, AFR & boost
Finished up the interior non-sense

I had my job weld a v-band to my 42DD cat-back. Last exhaust setup was too loud for long highway trips. The drone would just get stuck inside your head. Eventually I'll replace the other 3-bolt flange with a v-band, but right now the goal is to make it to h2o.

So we drove the car back to my place and did a little logging. I'm 99% sure the injector dead times I'm running are incorrect so I'm going to sort that out today. Below is a log that shows the gas pedal was really only pressed down around 3k but this thing builds boost by 4k! I have some other logs that show 18psi by 3,600 RPM  compared to last years 1.8L this 2.0L has really livened things up for my turbo setup so far. I didn't do a full WOT pull/log because I haven't even put 20 miles on this fresh motor, but the boost controller is still set for 30psi from last year :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks good Doug! You need to do something about that gigantic battery under the hood


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looks good Doug! You need to do something about that gigantic battery under the hood


It only looks like a battery, it's actually a traction ballast!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> It only looks like a battery, it's actually a traction ballast!


:laugh:


----------

